

The Netflix Simian Army  - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2011/7/20/netflix-harden-systems-using-a-barrel-of-problem-causing-mon.html

======
yarapavan
Original Netflix post here: <http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/07/netflix-
simian-army.html>

